# Omega Studio



## wddglr (May 10, 2008)

i was wondering if this was a good shop for eastsheens.. has anyone bought from this vendor?
http://www.omega.url.tw/onlineshop/index.html

thanks


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 10, 2008)

I have. I used his ebay store though. I bought my first collection of proper cubes from them. I bought ES 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, and some CRAPPY famwealth 3x3x3. The cubes all arrived in perfect condition. I can definitely recommend them


----------



## masterofthebass (May 10, 2008)

I would suggest using omegastudios, only if you are only getting Eastsheens. His prices, from what I can remember, are better, but he does only sell Eastsheens. I got my first set from him, and have placed only 1 other order. When I order cubes, i usually don't just get ES, which is why I use cube4you.


----------



## Lofty (May 10, 2008)

I got my ES set from this vendor as well. They came on time, in good condition and are great cubes.


----------



## wddglr (May 11, 2008)

what about masterthecube.com? i get my white DIY's from there, and they come in about 3-4 days, preassebled and prelubed, or in 2 days un assembled.
recently he added eastsheens into his inventory, and i was thinking about buying a set with 2x2 4x4 and 5x5.
which would be the best?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 15, 2008)

I know two guys who bought from them. One of their ES 4x4's were really good, and the other was horrible(extremely slow turning)...


----------



## wddglr (May 17, 2008)

so omega studio would be a better choice? im not good with luck.
i bought my first DIY from tucker(masterthecube) and it was a decent cube.
but it broke when if went flying off my hands while goinf down the stairs.

then i bought a white DIY from him again. Lubed it with CRC, got cubesmith tiles, and its the best cube i've ever fiddled with.

also his prices are really low, and shippin usually takes about 3 days shipping from where he is at (i think Oklahoma) to where im from, west Texas.

has anyone bought ES from MasterTheCube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2008)

wddglr said:


> so omega studio would be a better choice? im not good with luck.
> i bought my first DIY from tucker(masterthecube) and it was a decent cube.
> but it broke when if went flying off my hands while goinf down the stairs.
> 
> ...




i believe that huskyomega lives in taiwan....


----------

